# New MODEL for 7 Series?????



## Murtaza (Oct 31, 2006)

The back could use some work but the front is gorgeous!


----------



## Willow808 (Nov 9, 2006)

bimmer7 said:


> Nice wheels!


Thanks! I got the car in November, wheels and all - 40,000 miles, for 42K!!!! That included all California sales taxes. It was the deal of the century. The guy was desperate to get rid of it before his wife could take it in their divorce.

I was torn between this and a Mercedes, and after a read a book called "Driven" by a guy named, David Kiley (A must read for any BMW owner - you will appreciate what you drive even that much more), I was absolutely sold on BMW's.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Willow808 said:


> Thanks! I got the car in November, wheels and all - 40,000 miles, for 42K!!!! That included all California sales taxes. It was the deal of the century. The guy was desperate to get rid of it before his wife could take it in their divorce.
> 
> I was torn between this and a Mercedes, and after a read a book called "Driven" by a guy named, David Kiley (A must read for any BMW owner - you will appreciate what you drive even that much more), I was absolutely sold on BMW's.


wow :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: nice deal!!! after all you gained something from their divorce :thumbup:

Driven by David Kiley eh.. im going to look for it....thanks


----------



## Willow808 (Nov 9, 2006)

bimmer7 said:


> wow :yikes: :yikes: :yikes: nice deal!!! after all you gained something from their divorce :thumbup:
> 
> Driven by David Kiley eh.. im going to look for it....thanks


Anytime, bro.


----------



## Tomlite (Oct 4, 2005)

I will ask at the Auto Show Tonight


----------



## JA 7 (Jul 30, 2006)

I'd take the front bumper down a bit more for a slightly wider, more aggressive look. It looks a little to feminine for me.


----------

